# can i play maplestory without graphic card?



## calvinklein (Aug 22, 2010)

can i play maplestory without graphic card?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

MapleStory has very low graphics requirements. You don't need a card, just onboard graphics.

From http://www.vgrequirements.info/maplestory


> Minimum System Requirements
> OS: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
> Processor: Intel Celeron @ 500 MHz
> Memory: 64 Mb
> ...


----------

